# Bikeverbote Engadin / Samedan



## kleinerHai (30. Mai 2016)

Es scheint als ob die Gemeinde Samedan zahlreiche Bikeverbote durchsetzen will:
http://www.ride.ch/news/samedan-fuehrt-grossflaechig-bike-verbote-ein


In der Vergangenheit habe ich mich dort eigentlich willkommen gefühlt, das Angebot wurde permanent ausgebaut und es gab fast keine Bikeverbote. Leider soll das wohl geändert werden... Ich habe in den letzten Jahren dort auch keine Konflikte erlebt und bin recht überrascht von dieser Massnahme. Ist natürlich auch ziemlich einseitig auf dem Rücken der Biker.

Ich habe mal die ein paar Touristiker angeschrieben und um Stellungnahme gebeten, mal schauen was die zu sagen haben...
Vielleicht mag der ein oder andere hier ja eine email schreiben und ein bissl meckern.
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Es kommen ja schliesslich einige zahlende Bike-Gäste in die Region und die Locals können vielleicht auch ein wenig Solidarität brauchen.


----------



## everywhere.local (30. Mai 2016)

Habe es am Wochenende auch schon lesen müssen.
So ein Unfug. Effizienter kann man sich kaum selbst ins Knie fi...schiessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. Mai 2016)

Es gibt auch eine Petition auf Change.org: https://www.change.org/p/gemeinde-samaden-kein-bikeverbot-in-samaden


----------



## salzwasser (30. Mai 2016)

Ist doch kacke!! Ich bike mehrmals pro Jahr im Engadin bzw. in der Region Samedan. Bis jetzt gab es noch nie Probleme mit Fussgänger...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. Mai 2016)

UPDATE: https://www.change.org/p/gemeinde-samaden-kein-bikeverbot-in-samaden/u/16762208

...anscheinend sind sie gesprächsbereit.


----------



## RedOrbiter (31. Mai 2016)

Die Pedition gegen das Bikeverbot finde ich super und gehört unterstützt.
Danke.

RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch

PS. Ich habe mal das Thema oben angepinnt und mir erlaubt den Titel anzupassen (Samedan anstatt St.Moritz)


----------



## Deleted 101478 (31. Mai 2016)

heute das neue Ride Magazin bekommen und da macht Graubünden Bike gross und mehrseitig Werbung mit dem Slogan:
*Jeder Weg ist ein Biketrail*
da hoffe ich schon dass die Gemeinde auf ihren Entscheid zurückkommt !


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. Juni 2016)

...und dann machen die Graubündner auf Pinkbike mit so einer Headline Werbung:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/graubunden-region-2016.html

Zitat: "In Graubünden, Every Path is a Bike Trail"

...ähm, nein, nach dem Willen der Samedaner nicht mehr...


----------



## Jack22001 (27. September 2016)

Gibt es was Neues vom runden Tisch in Samedan?


----------



## Dmartin20 (9. Mai 2017)

Ist zwar schon ein bisschen älter, meines Wissens nach gibt es kein offizielles Verbot.


----------



## kleinerHai (16. Mai 2017)

Als Nachtrag hier die Antwort auf meine email aus Samedan:

_Allegra Herr xxx
Besten Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Sämtliche Wanderwege bleiben wie bisher grundsätzlich auf dem gesamten Gemeindegebiet für Mountainbiker befahrbar. Vom Verbot betroffen sind einzig der Naturlehrpfad „La Senda“ und drei Zubringerrouten. Es handelt sich um ein flächenmässig kleines Gebiet am Fusse des Piz Padella. Sie müssen also gewiss nicht von einem grossflächigen Bikeverbot ausgehen. In Samedan können Sie nach wie vor unbeschwert unzählige Trails aller Schwierigkeitsgrade befahren und den Bikesport (fast) unbegrenzt und uneingeschränkt geniessen. Weitere Einzelheiten können Sie der beiliegenden Medienmitteilung entnehmen.
Gerne hoffe ich, mit diesen Zeilen etwas zur Klärung der teilweise realitätsfremden Berichterstattung in den Medien und Fachmagazinen beitragen zu können. Überzeugen Sie sich aber doch am besten selber davon, dass Mountainbiker in Samedan und im Engadin jederzeit herzlich willkommen sind und unsere Region unzählige frei befahrbare Trails in einer einmaligen Landschaft anbietet. Wir freuen uns auf Ihren Besuch.
Beste Grüsse aus Samedan
Claudio Prevost
Gemeindeschreiber
_
Und hier die Medienmitteilung:
_*MEDIENMITTEILUNG GEMEINDE SAMEDAN*
Der Gemeindevorstand Samedan hat sich anlässlich seiner letzten Vorstandssitzung nochmals intensiv mit Fragen in Zusammenhang mit der Nutzung von Wanderwegen im Gebiet Padella durch Biker auseinandergesetzt. Vorausgegangen war ein Gespräch am runden Tisch wie auch eine Begehung vor Ort mit Vertretern der Bike school Engadin wie auch der Tourismusorganisation Engadin St. Moritz. Der aus dem runden Tisch und aus der Begehung eingebrachte Kompromissvorschlag sieht vor, dass der Weg von der Alp Clavadatsch und der bereits heute befahrene Trail von der Alp Muntatsch über Alpetta zur Acla Alesch befahrbar bleibt. Den Mountainbikern, welche den Panorama Trail Padella befahren stehen damit, nebst dem Fahrweg von Muntatsch auch technisch anspruchsvollere Trails für die Abfahrt ins Tal zur Verfügung. Mit der Umsetzung dieses Alternativvorschlages wird jedoch an der amtlichen Sperrung der übrigen Abschnitte festgehalten. Dieses Vorgehen wird sowohl von der Tourismusorganisation Engadin St. Moritz wie auch von der Bike Interessenz akzeptiert und verstanden. Die Sommersaison 2016 soll dazu dienen Erfahrungen zu sammeln, um über das weitere Vorgehen bezüglich baulichen Anpassungen und Unterhalt zu beschliessen. Der Gemeindevorstand ist überzeugt, dass durch die beiden Alternativen der Schutz des Naturlehrpfades La Senda erreicht werden kann und das Angebot am Fusse des Piz Padella sowohl für Wanderer, wie auch für Biker attraktiv bleibt.
_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzwasser (16. Mai 2017)

Ist doch eigentlich eine sehr gute Lösung. Sozusagen ein gut schweizerischer Kompromiss. 
Piz Padella kann ich auch wärmstens als Wanderung empfehlen!


----------



## scratch_a (17. August 2019)

Um das Thema nochmal anzusprechen, gibt es hierzu neue Infos bzw. wie ist der aktuelle Stand?
Habe ja im Thread hier nach einem Weg von der Alp Munt gefragt: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bik...bietet-am-meisten.858861/page-5#post-16060324
Anscheinend ist der Weg noch verboten, aber laut der Pressemitteilung von 2017 sollte das Verbot aufgehoben worden sein oder bringe ich da was durcheinander?


----------



## Mr. Svonda (17. August 2019)

Also letztes jahr stand da noch ein so ein schild


----------



## kleinerHai (18. August 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Um das Thema nochmal anzusprechen, gibt es hierzu neue Infos bzw. wie ist der aktuelle Stand?
> Habe ja im Thread hier nach einem Weg von der Alp Munt gefragt: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bik...bietet-am-meisten.858861/page-5#post-16060324
> Anscheinend ist der Weg noch verboten, aber laut der Pressemitteilung von 2017 sollte das Verbot aufgehoben worden sein oder bringe ich da was durcheinander?


Nach wie vor gesperrt! Es gibt eine Alternative ab der Alp Muntatsch, die ist super!


----------



## salzwasser (4. Oktober 2019)

Ich war am Dienstag oben. (Piz nair via Trais Flours nach Bever). Bei der Alp Muntatsch habe ich kein Schild gesehen (habe aber auch nicht danach gesucht  ).  Über den Grashügel (Wo der Wegweiser) steht bin ich dann auf einen Trail nach Bever abgebogen. Nicht wie im offiziellen Beschrieb nach Samedan. Der Trail nach Bever ist super zu fahren. Schön im Wald mit gutem Grip.


----------

